# A couple nice free-bee's!



## war_child (Apr 2, 2022)

I am currently gutting a townhouse style condo for remodeling. When I got to the basement, I found a couple of items that I thought might be useful for recovery/ refining. I cleaned up the distiller and tried it out. Everything seems to be operating properly and it put out a nice bowl of clean & clear distilled water. I figure, even if it cost more in electricity to fire up this machine and make distilled water, it will still be more convenient to whip up a jug at home, rather than heading up to the supermarket and buying a gallon or two. I do have one question though: is this distilled water any different than store bought? Should I be concerned about ph, or anything else?

The other item looks like some kind of syringe or injector. From the looks of it, I'm guessing it's a piece of chemistry lab glass, not a medical device. Perhaps the bird symbol will help my investigation. I'm not sure what it's used for, or even what it's called, but it appears to be in pristine, unused condition. I was very surprised to see how well of a seal the ground glass makes. Judging from other things I found in the condo, I'm guessing the previous owner was going to use this for some kind of hash oil distilling, or resin pressing, or something.

Always keep your eyes peeled!
mike


----------



## orvi (Apr 3, 2022)

Yeah, it is a lab syringe, at least it looks like it is. If the plunger is made of glass - ground glass on the outside.
We do have some in the lab, but it is pain to maintain in workable condition. But they are very good for aggressive liquids, acids etc. But the aperture on the end should be also glass :/
However, quite expensive stuff  the most recognizable brand is Hamilton syringes.


----------

